# Can't seem to find anything good within my budget



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Most 18s will cost ~$1300 when all set and done (looked on tirerack). What about looking for a used set?


----------



## Abrunet85 (Jul 29, 2011)

Have you checked TireRack.com ?


----------



## Mamely014 (Apr 4, 2014)

giantsnation said:


> Most 18s will cost ~$1300 when all set and done (looked on tirerack). What about looking for a used set?


I found a set for about 900 which I'm really liking but I haven't checked out any used ones yet I wouldn't mind used ones tho

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

LTZ 18's ok or you strictly want aftermarket? I was never a fan of the 1LT wheels as they are just too small for this car. Used wheels shouldn't be hard in VA.


----------



## Mamely014 (Apr 4, 2014)

Merc6 said:


> LTZ 18's ok or you strictly want aftermarket? I was never a fan of the 1LT wheels as they are just too small for this car. Used wheels shouldn't be hard in VA.


I found these I hope the link works what do you think?

http://www.discountedwheelwarehouse.com/Custom_Wheels.cfm?pn=Akuza-Rims-843-Zenith-18BMH.s&pID=48808


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Discount Tire (Jun 12, 2012)

Not sure which model Cruze you have so I picked a base 18 inch model. Here is a link to the wheels we have to fit:

Wheel Products - Discount Tire Direct

Let us know if we can be of assistance.


----------

